# Noble style horse shed install



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Those look pretty nice!


----------



## AtomicTomato (Oct 16, 2015)

Interesting! So do those function as a shedrow barn with stalls or is it a run in?


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

These sheds are modular and you can go as small or big as you want. Most common is just a double 12x12 shed or 12x12 single shed with attached 6x12 feedroom, or 12x24 double with the added 6x6 feed room. I wasn't sure where I wanted the small barn or sheds so I chose to go this route. If I change my mind and want to move them I can undo all the panels and move it and reassemble. It is pretty heavy once you get the plywood in, there is no moving it when bolted together and the wood is in. They do make a design of more of a shed row barn with a hallway in the middle and stalls on both sides. I'm not sure I would go that big though, seems easier to just build that type of barn out of lumbar. 

I am finishing up the painting today and wiring protected lights inside today. Put a gravel liner in the floor and rubber stall mats going over that. Almost ready to put the horses in.


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

Finished the rest of the lights and wiring. The hay storage shed thingy I put two lights inside. Each horse shed just has one of the vapor metal guard lights. Everything in conduit and ran high so they can't get to it. Only thing I have left to do is figure out how I am going to run the electrical to my trough heaters. Last year I just ran a short extension cord in some pvc and strapped it to the back of the panels. Worked well. Always scared the horses will mess with it and chew it apart.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Ahh, nice lights - so bright! I just got lights up in my barn too, but they are battery operated motion sensor because I have no electricity there. 

PVC sounds like an excellent idea! I always worried about the cord too...now we have a puppy at the barn and he chews _everything_!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I've used pvc to run the cords through forever. I tried running it underground once, and what a pain that was.... use the pvc and check it frequently and that should work well for you. If at all possible, considering installing an actual outlet where you plug in so you don't have to use extension cords, which really aren't meant for continuous use, though.


----------



## 98ramtough (Nov 15, 2016)

Yeah I was thinking this year of running outdoor romex in conduit then bringing it out just infront of the corral panels by the front gates and put an outdoor outlet there. Then I can plug the trough heaters into that. Work never ends.


----------

